# Cindy Landolt



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2013)

*Cindy Landolt - Cindy Training - Personal Trainer in Zurich, Switzerland*


----------



## Watson (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 24, 2013)

looks like a fag


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^^ Explain your comment, please.

Joke? Dislike for the image?


----------



## snatchs454 (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah..sorry I just cant get down with that. Looks like a dudes body. I respect the work that she puts in, but I just dont find that sexy.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 24, 2013)

She has the forearms of a man, way to many veins, great abs and looks totally flat chested. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I put a ton of her pics in my epic thread...she is a beautiful woman....great skin....amazing looooooooong dark hair...check them out


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I put a ton of her pics in my epic thread...she is a beautiful woman....great skin....amazing looooooooong dark hair...check them out



I'd encourage anyone to Google additional pics of this woman. Or visit your thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I FREAKING LOVE FIT WOMEN


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Feb 25, 2013)

As long as she is happy with the results


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I put a ton of her pics in my epic thread...she is a beautiful woman....great skin....amazing looooooooong dark hair...check them out





can you ensure me that she has a vajina too?


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 4, 2013)

She is HOT


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 4, 2013)

More pics of her  Cindy Landolt – Cindytraining.com :: Image Gallery


----------



## tullz (Mar 4, 2013)

first thoughts that came to my mind when i saw this: add 10lbs of muscle and a big dick and thats every guys dream body (more or less.) full homo


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^







tullz said:


> first thoughts that came to my mind when i saw this: add 10lbs of muscle and a big dick and thats every guys dream body (more or less.) full homo



lol A woman can't win. If she's lean then she's _a_ _tranny_ and if she's fat then she's_ a whale._ Guess _people _can't win in general on teh Interwebz. Everyone has an opinion and is allowed to voice it without consequence. If a mod deletes a douchebag comment then they're criticized for censorship. lmao


----------



## Noswal (Sep 3, 2013)

Well now she has had implants, what do you think now guys. As a personal friend, I think she looks even more amassing.


----------



## Noswal (Sep 3, 2013)

& another


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2013)

she was perfect without but looks great with them


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree she was perfect. But i have to see her naked to decide if i like the boobs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

honestly... im 75 % in . her face is not doing it for me... the shots without a direct view of her face are very good. like the first pic or the orange bikini pic.  the straight on face shots are just not as good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2013)

there are some in my thread but would get in trouble hunting for you....shes pretty


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 3, 2013)

:0 i want


----------



## Noswal (Sep 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> honestly... im 75 % in . her face is not doing it for me... the shots without a direct view of her face are very good. like the first pic or the orange bikini pic.  the straight on face shots are just not as good.



Hey come on!!, that the 1st pic I posted of Cindy was taken after a grueling workout @ a gym while she was over here in the UK, damp hair & looking maybe tired but happy with her session. 
It's a great pic & as 'KILLEROFSAINTS', Cindy really is a looker!!.


----------



## Noswal (Sep 10, 2013)

*Feast youreyes on this guys!!*


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2013)

Before implants: definitely. After implants: I'd pay to hit it. Lol


----------



## Gambo192 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gambo192 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Gambo192 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------

